# Connected Thread: Quran - To All Sikh Students



## devinesanative (Oct 3, 2005)

Dear Scholars,


As most of the Religious Books Koran , Bible and others including SGGS are written by using words from various languages . And almost all the religious books are written in poetic way . And most of them include parables , allegories , Metaphores and Semaphores.

And also it is rightly said that words have no meaning , the meaning lies in the people who use it .

So, What is the Accuracy of the Intrepretation of these books ? 

What about those words , sentences which are almost Misunderstood . Its so because there are as many meaning as there are as many people all over the world.

Many of the incidents prove that , People used to misunderstand the meaning of what the Gurus taught , ie it was when the Gurus where alive .

So, doesn't it seems , there are chances that people may misunderstand most of the written philosophies , when there is no one to correct them or rectify them.

Please do review this and clarify .............................


Thread Recreated From: Quran - To All Sikh Students 



			
				hpluthera said:
			
		

> Dear Friend
> Reading other religious books and understanding other religions is very important but it should be important only once you have understood Guru nanak.
> His most time associate Bhai Mardana was a Muslim. he went to mecca and ispelled the doubts amongst Muslims who fell to His feet. Guru Nanak said Awal Allah Noor Upaiya Kudrat Ke Sab Bande Ek noor te sab Jag Upjiya Kon Bhale Kaun Mande.
> 
> ...


----------



## soniadatta_cc (Jan 29, 2009)

It is believed that Holy scriptures are breathed in by God.. His spirit guides the person writing it and then its not his own interpretation but Gods will that drives the message.

There is hence no scope for confusion in it as No scripture can be HOLY untill it has Gods spirit in it. But yes, some scriptures certainly have some elements of ambiguity in them and this shows that they maynot be INSPIRED by God.. We need to be careful in understanding this difference and reading and  following ONLY THE scriptures that are completely HOLY


----------

